
How do you stop scripters from slamming your website hundreds of times a second? - vaksel
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/450835/how-do-you-stop-scripters-from-slamming-your-website-hundreds-of-times-a-second
======
HoneyAndSilicon
[ Note: this is not about DoS attacks, but bots trying to scrape/work solution
off a site.

The bad news: the "best" answer was: to use a CAPTCHA.

Really sad that this is state-of-art for the issue.

